# Ypsilanti missiles set to launch!



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I suggest being on your heels! WUHAHAHA

Peek a boo


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Deuce, the HEAT is on, the HEAT is on. oh ya. Flint


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Habana said:


> Deuce, the HEAT is on, the HEAT is on. oh ya. Flint


Damn you, now you got that song in my head LOL

Tell me can you feel it?
Tell me can you feel it?
Tell me do you feel it?

The heat is on....


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Uh Oh... Patrick is sending out the worlds largest phallic symbol as a bomb!

Look at this... Ypsilanti representin'!

Can't wait to see this.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

bobaganoosh said:


> Uh Oh... Patrick is sending out the worlds largest phallic symbol as a bomb!
> 
> Look at this... Ypsilanti representin'!
> 
> Can't wait to see this.


HA you never know, could be heading towards YOU! :eeek:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh know...take cover


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Great thanks alot for that darn song. And look out free world...someones in trouble.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You don't want to get hit by the Brick Dick!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Im sure no one does, but someone will!!!!!

Or someones........

Hmmmm


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Grab your baby and head for cover. With a bomb like that It may be a good idea to have a cigar will on file. You known….just to make sure your love ones are taken care of.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

deuce said:


> Damn you, now you got that song in my head LOL
> 
> Tell me can you feel it?
> Tell me can you feel it?
> ...


I wish I could feel the heat, it's COLD in IL tonight, and snowing.

But that song is going through my head!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Now thats some funny stuff


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> You don't want to get hit by the Brick Dick!


:roflmao:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hit them hard.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

run and take cover.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Give'em hell


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Duece,

Very seldom do I use material twice, but you brought out the brick dick and it made me think back to a previous post and I thought I would share it everyone who might have missed it the first time. I still get a laugh when I see it...

... anyway, Ypsilanti is representing, so it's all good, let's see what Michigan can bring to the table... Better DUCK and COVER, someone is in the cross hairs....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

That still cracks me up. The ol Brick Dick is gonna do Ypsi proud, you wait and see!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Booommmmmbbbbsssss Awaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!

Duece is on the loose!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I got a little heat in the air also but we'll keep that on the low.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Tha Criddler said:


> I got a little heat in the air also but we'll keep that on the low.


Sweet!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Somebody better keep their eyes on the skies!!!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Duece,
The orders have been received. Sortie has begun from HQ in TN.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

We will finally see if our Ypsilanti brothers do know how to talk smack!!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Brick dick incoming!!! :arghhhh:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I know one landed today and another one looks to be in route for today as well!!! 2 more missiles set for monday! WUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh there a comin


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

easy dont hurt anyone that bad


----------



## tommygun (Dec 6, 2007)

depot town, aubry's wooden nickel, ypsi rocks......


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

deuce said:


> I know one landed today and another one looks to be in route for today as well!!! 2 more missiles set for monday! WUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Just got some ticking boxes out of my PO Box! I have my kids with me so I'll put them in my bomb proof box till later today. Get I have an even better idea, how would y'all like to be a part of our Herf tonight? I'll take them up there to open in front of everybody!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

tx_tuff said:


> Just got some ticking boxes out of my PO Box! I have my kids with me so I'll put them in my bomb proof box till later today. Get I have an even better idea, how would y'all like to be a part of our Herf tonight? I'll take them up there to open in front of everybody!


Hell if you wanna take everyone out with you, be my guest! LOL

Hell, take out a smoke and hand it to hutch for me! Tell him to be safe.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

deuce said:


> Hell if you wanna take everyone out with you, be my guest! LOL
> 
> Hell, take out a smoke and hand it to hutch for me! Tell him to be safe.


The first part I'm not worried about HA the 2nd part hell yes!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

And another ones gone, and another ones gone, another one bites the dust!"

"And another ones gone, and another ones gone, another one bites the dust!"

Sound familar :lol:


----------



## pseudo (Feb 21, 2008)

look out, bombs away


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

that missle looks like a morrel mushroom though...he shoots he scores..nice send out


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Three bombs all hit the same day! And yes I will not lie, it was a hell of a hit! But it had to come from three different states! 

I got to open these up in front of everybody at a herf tonight which was really cool because they are all google eyed over what I keep pulling out! Was a lot of fun!

I got a ton of great shots and will get some more of the cigars here at home! But I may not be able to get them up till Monday. But they will be worth the wait!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Oh there a comin


U bet your ash!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> U bet your ash!!!


Hey my 500th post.


----------

